# Was haltet ihr von diesem PC?



## zomfgrololo2 (18. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,

was haltet ihr von diesem Pc fürs Gameing?

AMD Phenom II X4 955
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...5&agid=1242

Asus M4A78 Pro
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...41&agid=598

NZXT Beta Case
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...11&agid=631

4GB G-Skill 1066 Cl5
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/1V-su9nzac_...50&agid=677

Seagate 7.200.12 500GB
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/4VCkLK5tAry...80&agid=689

LG GH22NS40/NS30
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/3VtQymOlVp2...95&agid=699

Corsair HX 450W
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...39&agid=240

Gainward GTX 275
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...92&agid=554


MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (18. Juli 2009)

_Ganz in Ordnung , würde aber einige Sachen tauschen - wieviel Geld steht zur verfügung?_


----------



## zomfgrololo2 (18. Juli 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ganz in Ordnung , würde aber einige Sachen tauschen - wieviel Geld steht zur verfügung?_



1000 höchstens :/

brauch von dem geld noch Tastatur, Maus, Boxen und nen Monitor und der soll schön groß sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (18. Juli 2009)

_So zB. : 


CPU :  Phenom II 955 

Kühler :  Artic Freezer 64 Pro 

Festplatte :  Western Digital 500GB 

Gehäuse :  NZXT Beta Case 

Netzteil :  BeQuiet StraightPower 500W 

Laufwerk :  LG GH22NS40 

Mainboard :  Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P 

RAM :  4GB Geil DDR3 1333 

Graka :  Gainward GTX 275 

Maus :  Logitech MX518 

Tastatur :  Logitech G15 

Monitor :  BenQ G2410HD 

Zusammenbau :  Zusammenbau 

macht dann : *989,31 €*

_


----------



## zomfgrololo2 (18. Juli 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _So zB. :
> 
> 
> CPU :  Phenom II 955
> ...



Jo wird dann aber nicht mehr für Maus Tasta Boxen und Monitor reichen :/


----------



## painschkes (18. Juli 2009)

_Du siehst schon das da Maus , Tastatur und Monitor bei sind? Boxen hab ich vergessen , aber naja..das sollte nebenher auch noch machbar sein - oder?



Einfach heir mit raussuchen :  Boxensuche 

Denke die paar &#8364; sollten auch noch machbar sein.._


----------



## zomfgrololo2 (18. Juli 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Du siehst schon das da Maus , Tastatur und Monitor bei sind? Boxen hab ich vergessen , aber naja..das sollte nebenher auch noch machbar sein - oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah sorry nicht gesehen, jo gucks mir mal eben an.


----------



## zomfgrololo2 (18. Juli 2009)

Wenn man das Teil jetzt so bestellt, ist das dann alles fertig zusammengebaut? Net das die mir das in Einzelteilen schicken^^
Und Kabel für Strom und Verbindung für Monitor und Rechner sind schon dabei oder?


----------



## painschkes (18. Juli 2009)

_Wenn du ihn so wie er oben zusammengestellt ist bestellst dann kommt er komplett Zusammengebaut an , du musst nur den Monitor,Maus,Tastatur,Boxen anschliessen und ein Betriebssystem installieren - Treiber raufhauen (Graka,Sound ect.) und dann kann das gezocke losgehen :-)_


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. Juli 2009)

zomfgrololo2 schrieb:


> Wenn man das Teil jetzt so bestellt, ist das dann alles fertig zusammengebaut? Net das die mir das in Einzelteilen schicken^^
> Und Kabel für Strom und Verbindung für Monitor und Rechner sind schon dabei oder?


Wenn du die Option Zusammenbau auswählst wird er auch zusammengebaut geliefert und Kabel werden sie auch liefern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Verdammt zu langsam


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. Juli 2009)

Edit: Sorry Doppelpost.


----------



## zomfgrololo2 (18. Juli 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _So zB. :
> 
> 
> CPU :  Phenom II 955
> ...



Jap nice aber ich würd:
 Festplatte eine Seagate 7200.12, die ist schneller.
 Grafikkarte besser die Palit GTX275, über die Gainward hab ich schon schlechtes gehört (zu laut).

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Falathrim (18. Juli 2009)

Grafikkarte kannst du nehmen welche du willst, Festplatte...eigentlich auch, so viel nehmen die sich nicht, wobei ich nicht weiß ob die Seagate schneller oder langgsamer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zomfgrololo2 (18. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Grafikkarte kannst du nehmen welche du willst, Festplatte...eigentlich auch, so viel nehmen die sich nicht, wobei ich nicht weiß ob die Seagate schneller oder langgsamer ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach ist hardwareversand.de seriös? Wills lieber genau wissen wenn ich denen 1000 Euro reinschmeiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (18. Juli 2009)

Ja kannst aber auch bei Mindfactory bestellen gibt "Eigentlich" genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Alternate ist auch ne Alternative.


----------



## painschkes (18. Juli 2009)

_Nur bauen die nicht für 20€ zusammen..also mach was du willst.. _


----------



## Klos1 (18. Juli 2009)

Palit ist Gainward! Es ist ein Tochterunternehmen und sie verwenden den selben Lüfter. Von daher hört es sich für mich schon komisch an, daß er einmal laut und einmal leise sein soll, meinst du nicht auch?

Dem könnte höchstens eine werksseitige Übertaktung mancher Karten zugrunde liegen, wodurch bei manchen Exemplaren vielleicht die Vakanz einer Drehzahlerhöhung bestand, um den höheren Temparaturen gerecht zu werden.

Zur Seagate: Sofern wir von der 500er Version mit nur einen Platter reden, ist sie was die Lese- und  Schreibgeschwindigkeit angeht im Moment absoluter Spitzenreiter und übertrifft sogar die Western Digital Velociraptor, welche ihrerseits eine sündhaft teure Festplatte mit 10000 U/min verkörpert.

Die Schattenseite der Seagate, welche mit der rekordverdächtigen Datendichte einhergeht, ist die schlechte Zugriffszeit. Diese entsteht dadurch, daß aufgrund der hohen Datendichte der Schreib-/Lesekopf mit einer weitaus höheren Präzision ausgerichtet werden muss.

Von daher ist die Seagate mal hui und mal pfui. Auf der einen Seite stellt sie wie gesagt mit der hohen Lese- und Schreibgeschwindigkeit neue Rekorde auf und auf der anderen Seite bist du in praxisnahen Arbeitsabläufen, die von der Zugriffszeit abhängig sind, bestenfalls im Mittelfeld, auf jedenfall aber hinter der WD von Fala.

Insgesamt ist die WD meines Erachtens nach die bessere Wahl.

Edit: Wenn du übrigens richtig leise Karten möchtest, dann würde ich hier mal reinschauen: http://www.edel-grafikkarten.de/index.php?...ard-Design.html

Die machen sich bei manchen Modellen am Bios zu schaffen und setzen die Spannung runter. Die dadurch bedingte Verringerung der entstehenden Hitze nutzen sie, um die Drehzahl des Lüfters zu drosseln, was natürlich in einer kaum wahrnehmbaren Geräuschabgabe resultiert.

Von der hier habe ich schon nen Test gelesen:

http://www.edel-grafikkarten.de/product_in...---Design-.html

Fazit: kaum wahrnehmbar!


----------



## Asoriel (18. Juli 2009)

seh ich auch so wie Klos, ich würde auch zur WD greifen. Ansonsten doch eine ganz nette Zusammenstellung Nur würde ich anstatt der MX518 die G5/G9/Kone nehmen Die G5 refresh kostet nur 10€ mehr, hat aber deutlich mehr Features und die neuere Technik. Roccat Kone und Logitech G9 sind dann nochmal ne Liga höher, dafür aber auch teurer.

Logitech G5 refresh
Logitech G9
Roccat Kone


----------



## zomfgrololo2 (18. Juli 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Palit ist Gainward! Es ist ein Tochterunternehmen und sie verwenden den selben Lüfter. Von daher hört es sich für mich schon komisch an, daß er einmal laut und einmal leise sein soll, meinst du nicht auch?
> 
> Dem könnte höchstens eine werksseitige Übertaktung mancher Karten zugrunde liegen, wodurch bei manchen Exemplaren vielleicht die Vakanz einer Drehzahlerhöhung bestand, um den höheren Temparaturen gerecht zu werden.
> 
> ...



Kannst du mir ein Link auf hardwareversand.de von der WD ? Sry wäre besser weil mein Inet grad spinnt :/


----------



## painschkes (18. Juli 2009)

_oO Ist doch bei mir in der Zusammenstellung drin , alle Blind heute?

Und auch an Asoriel , ich hätte sowas schon genommen - ist aber kein Geld für gewesen , da er ja auch einen großen Monitor wollte.._


----------



## zomfgrololo2 (18. Juli 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _oO Ist doch bei mir in der Zusammenstellung drin , alle Blind heute?
> 
> Und auch an Asoriel , ich hätte sowas schon genommen - ist aber kein Geld für gewesen , da er ja auch einen großen Monitor wollte.._



Ja aber mein Inet spinnt grad, kann meine eigenen Links iwie nich sehen oO


----------



## Asoriel (18. Juli 2009)

achso painschkes okay, dann macht das natürlich Sinn. Bei der Maus würde ich aber nicht sparen, da man die wirklich immer in der Hand hat.


----------



## painschkes (18. Juli 2009)

_Nochmal , die MX518 ist enie Super Maus , auch Klos hat sie und hat nur gut von gesprochen..ich such schon keinen Mist raus.._


----------



## zomfgrololo2 (18. Juli 2009)

So ich kaufs jetzt wie es der Gute *painschkes *es oben gemeint hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch jemand gute Boxen zu empfehlen?


----------



## Falathrim (18. Juli 2009)

Aso die MX518 ist echt Klasse, hab die alte Version hier in Verwendung und hab eig keine Probleme mit ihr, außer dass sie mir langsam etwas zu lahm wird.

@TE:
Preisbereich für die Boxen? ;D


----------



## zomfgrololo2 (18. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Aso die MX518 ist echt Klasse, hab die alte Version hier in Verwendung und hab eig keine Probleme mit ihr, außer dass sie mir langsam etwas zu lahm wird.
> 
> @TE:
> Preisbereich für die Boxen? ;D



Muss kein Heimkinosound sein, einfach Boxen die haltbar sind reichen völlig aus. Preis guck ich dann selber wenn du mir welche zeigst^^


----------



## painschkes (18. Juli 2009)

_Wieso suchst du dir nicht welche dir dir vom Preis/Aussehen gefallen bei dem Link den ich dir gegeben hab raus? Mein Gott..könnte zu schwer sein?.._


----------



## zomfgrololo2 (18. Juli 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wieso suchst du dir nicht welche dir dir vom Preis/Aussehen gefallen bei dem Link den ich dir gegeben hab raus? Mein Gott..könnte zu schwer sein?.._



Würd ich normal auch machen^^ aber vllt kennt jemand gute Boxen aus eigenerfahrung die billig sind =) dann geh ich evtlen Flops ausem Weg


----------



## RaDon27 (18. Juli 2009)

Logitech X-530. Preis Leistung is gut. Habse selbst seit 3 Jahren im Einsatz.

Edit: Was in vielen Bewertungen zu lesen is und was ich selbst bestätigen kann is, dass man ab und zu nen Radiosender empfängt. klingt doof, is aber so. Die Leitungen der Boxen sind net richtig abgeschirmt. Kommt vor allem in den Abendstunden oft vor. Frag mich aber net wieso immer da^^


----------



## Asoriel (18. Juli 2009)

Prinzipiell würde ich auf jeden Fall ein 2.1-System kaufen, sonst kommt der Bass zu kurz. Und im kleinen Preisbereich ist Logitech gut vertreten.

Das mit der MX518 habt ihr wohl n bischen falsch verstanden. Die Maus hatte ich selbst ewig im Einsatz, die ist klasse, keine Frage. Nur gibts für einen kleinen Aufpreis schon die G5 welche nochmal einiges mehr kann.


----------



## zomfgrololo2 (18. Juli 2009)

Logitech LS21 2.1 Speaker System
So das war dann alles x)


----------



## Klos1 (18. Juli 2009)

Jo, die MX518 Refresh ist klasse und zum zocken auch absolut geeignet. Mehr als 1800dpi brauch ich jetzt nicht wirklich. Von der Ergonomie find ich sie sowieso zusammen mit der G5 (gleiche Form) am besten. Hatte bisher noch nichts besseres in der Hand. Die Tasten liegen alle super und klicken sich schön knackig.

Wer auf 4-Wege-Scrollrad verzichten kann und keine hochgradigen Makrofunktionen nutzen will, der braucht eigentlich nicht mehr.

Die G5 würde das 4-Wege-Scrollrad noch mitbringen und hat halt 2000dpi. Und die Gewichte, welche man einlegen kann, hab ich noch nie genutzt, bzw. sie liegen bei mir halt alle drin und mehr nicht.

Von den dpi muss halt jeder selbst wissen, was er braucht. Für mich ist alles über 2000 zu schnell und unbrauchbar. Aber hier mag jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Und die Form hängt wohl auch vom subjektive Empfinden ab. Die G9 z.b. empfinde ich als sehr unergonomisch im Gegensatz zu G5 und MX518.

An zweiter Stelle sehe ich hier die Kone, was Ergonomie betrifft. 

Die Nager von Razor sehen zwar super aus, aber liegen bei mir auch nicht gut in der Hand. Sie sind mir meist zu flach und die Seitentasten sind nicht so gut zu erreichen.


----------



## Asoriel (18. Juli 2009)

Klos ich stimm dir fast komplett zu, lediglich bei der Form G5/MX518 oder G9 geht es mir gerade anders herum. Im normalen Betrieb hab ich 1.600 DPI eingestellt, in Photoshop wirds deutlich runtergedreht.


----------



## Falathrim (18. Juli 2009)

1600 dpi hat die MX518 non-Refresh auch ;D

Und ich finds inzwischen wie gesagt langsam


----------



## Klos1 (18. Juli 2009)

Jo, ist halt ganz verschieden. Ein Kumpel von mir spielt auf 3200 dpi. Könnte ich nie machen. Da kommst du nur kurz an die Maus und schon wandert der Cursor
von einer Seite des Bildschirms bis ganz an den gegenüberliegenden Rand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Ahnung, wie der das dosiert. Da brauch ich ja Hochpräzisionsarme von nem Industrieroboter oder so.


----------



## Falathrim (18. Juli 2009)

Ja, solche Dimensionen sind aber auch unzumutbar, das kann jemand mit Zitterfingern wie ich gar nicht kontrollieren, hab das auch mal bei nem Kumpel gehabt...aber irgenwie 2500 kann ich mir vorstellen dass das gut abgeht ;D


----------



## zomfgrololo2 (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo nochmal,

mir is noch ne Frage eingefallen die mir unter den Fingern brennt:

Wenn das Teil geliefert ist, ist da dann schon Windows drauf oder muss ich dafür extra ne C.D oder sowas kaufen? oO
Was genau muss ich tun wenn ich das Teil zum ersten mal einschalte?


----------



## Falathrim (19. Juli 2009)

Windows ist nicht dabei, sind nur die Komponenten
Wenn du den PC das erste Mal anschaltest, musst du wohl Windows installieren müssen. Ich empfehle da den RC von Windows 7, das Betriebssystem läuft absolut sauber und kostet erstmal nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zomfgrololo2 (19. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Windows ist nicht dabei, sind nur die Komponenten
> Wenn du den PC das erste Mal anschaltest, musst du wohl Windows installieren müssen. Ich empfehle da den RC von Windows 7, das Betriebssystem läuft absolut sauber und kostet erstmal nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm okay aber woher bekomm ich diesen RC von Windows 7 und verträgt sich dieses Betriebssystem mit Spielen wie WoW usw? Wollt evtl heut in Media Markt gehen und Kaspersky 2010 kaufen unso^^ sollt ich net Windows dazu kaufen?


----------



## EspCap (19. Juli 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Jo, ist halt ganz verschieden. Ein Kumpel von mir spielt auf 3200 dpi. Könnte ich nie machen. Da kommst du nur kurz an die Maus und schon wandert der Cursor
> von einer Seite des Bildschirms bis ganz an den gegenüberliegenden Rand.
> 
> 
> ...


Das muss man sich antrainieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hatte meine Razer am Anfang auch noch auf 400dpi, dann bin ich alle paar Tage eine Stufe hoch und bin dann nacher ner Woche bei 2000dpi gewesen und komme jetzt auch seit 2 Jahren super damit zurecht, nur mehr gibt die Maus leider nicht her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3200 würde ich mir aber auch nicht zutrauen ^^


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juli 2009)

naja, das mit der Auflösung ist doch eh nur Geschwätz. Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass man mit mehr als ca. 3.000 DPI nichtmehr vernünftig spielen kann. Dass neue Mäuse immer mehr DPI bekommen liegt doch nur daran, dass der Hersteller sagen kann, dass sie die "beste" Maus haben. Die G9x/Razer Mamba haben 5.000 bzw. 5.600 DPI. Total übertrieben und nicht nutzbar.

DPI bedeutet "Dots per inch". Wenn man das ganze mal umrechnet, kommt man auf folgendes: Wenn man einen Monitor mit der weit verbreiteten Auflösung von 1280x1024 hat, dann genügt es, die Maus ca. 5mm zu bewegen, um einmal von ganz links nach ganz rechts zu bewegen. Da ist nixmehr mit Präzision, damit trifft man keinen einzigen Button mehr.

zomfgrololo2: KIS/KAV 2010 zu kaufen ist ne super Idee! Windows würde ich allerdings stehen lassen, außer du bekommst noch ne Win7 Vorverkaufsbox für 45€. Die dann _unbedingt_ (!) kaufen.


----------



## zomfgrololo2 (19. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> zomfgrololo2: KIS/KAV 2010 zu kaufen ist ne super Idee! Windows würde ich allerdings stehen lassen, außer du bekommst noch ne Win7 Vorverkaufsbox für 45€. Die dann _unbedingt_ (!) kaufen.



Hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn ich kein Windows kaufe dann hab ich ja garkein Betriebssystem :/ ?


----------



## Falathrim (19. Juli 2009)

Naja der RC von Windows 7, den du auf microsoft.de herunterladen kannst, ist ein vollwertiges Betriebssystem, das du nur auf DVD brennen musst und dann bis Juli 2010 nutzen kannst. Ich nutz das jetzt seit einigen Wochen und hatte noch kein einziges (!) Problem damit, was man nichtmal bei nem neu aufgesetzten XP behaupten konnte :>


----------



## zomfgrololo2 (19. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Naja der RC von Windows 7, den du auf microsoft.de herunterladen kannst, ist ein vollwertiges Betriebssystem, das du nur auf DVD brennen musst und dann bis Juli 2010 nutzen kannst. Ich nutz das jetzt seit einigen Wochen und hatte noch kein einziges (!) Problem damit, was man nichtmal bei nem neu aufgesetzten XP behaupten konnte :>



:/ Kann nich brennen mitm Laptop

Ich kauf mir einfach Windows XP beim Media Markt, das sollte nicht zu viel kosten denk ich.


----------



## Falathrim (19. Juli 2009)

Freunde? ö.0


----------



## zomfgrololo2 (19. Juli 2009)

Bei denen geht das brennen anscheinend iwie nicht oO ka


----------



## EspCap (19. Juli 2009)

Das muss man mit einem Brennprogramm machen dass .iso brennen kann, z.B. ImgBurn. Dann sollte es gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (19. Juli 2009)

Nen Quadcore mit GTX275, 4 GB Ram und dann Windows XP 32bit? Sehr clever!

Ich würde mir halt dann Vista 64bit kaufen mit Gutschein auf Upgrade auf Win7.

Aber 32bit XP für nen Quad mit DirectX10 Graka?


----------



## EspCap (19. Juli 2009)

Ja, nicht so wirkich sinnvoll. Also entweder so machen wie Klos es vorgeschlagen hat oder erstmal den RC drauf und dann ne Systembuilderversion von Win7.


----------



## zomfgrololo2 (19. Juli 2009)

Was kostet denn das was ihr mir vorschlagt so ca? Also wenn ich das im Media Markt kaufe?

Edit: Grad gefunden http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...45&agid=185

hoffentlich is das im Media Markt net teurer >.<

Und wo bekomm ich son Gutschein für Windows 7 her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Klos1 (19. Juli 2009)

110 Euro bei Amazon, soweit ich weiß. Bei Blödmarkt hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juli 2009)

mit Home Basic machst du dir aber keine Freude. Home Premium sollte es schon sein.


----------



## Klos1 (19. Juli 2009)

Das von dir ist aber jetzt Vista ohne Upgrade auf Win7. Gut, damit kann man auch leben. Musst du wissen, ob du Win 7 willst. Aber XP würde ich für so ne Maschine nicht hernehmen. Allein schon, da kein DirectX10. Dann brauch ich auch keine Highend-Grafikkarte.


----------



## zomfgrololo2 (19. Juli 2009)

Wie funktioniert das denn von Vista auf Win7 aufstocken?

Das wäre das beste oder wie?
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...92&agid=185


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juli 2009)

Ich würde das lassen. Kauf dir die VVK-Box und such jemand, der dir Win7 brennt. Niemand in der Schule/Arbeit/Verwandte/Freundeskreis? Da _muss_ doch jemand nen Brenner haben!


----------



## zomfgrololo2 (19. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Ich würde das lassen. Kauf dir die VVK-Box und such jemand, der dir Win7 brennt. Niemand in der Schule/Arbeit/Verwandte/Freundeskreis? Da _muss_ doch jemand nen Brenner haben!



Win7 ist ja noch nicht aufm Markt (laut hardwareversand.de) also gibts nur diese Probe Version von Win7 auf windows.de kostenlos
Dann brauch ich nurnoch jemand der das brennen kann und die DvD dann ins Laufwerk werfen wa?

http://www.microsoft.com/germany/windows/w...7/download.aspx

das Teil? Ist das kein Problem auf nem neuen Pc ohne Betriebsystem einfach mit ner gebrannten CD Windows 7 zu installieren ?


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juli 2009)

richtig. Win7 kommt am 22. Oktober auf den Markt. Seit 15. Juli kannst du aber für 50€ (bzw. 45€ im MediaMarkt) vorbestellen. Am 22. Oktober bekommst du damit dann die Vollversion, dort wird sie dann für alle nicht-Vorbesteller 119€ kosten.

Du kannst dir also jetzt kostenlos den Release Candidate von Win7 bei Microsoft herunterladen und den benutzen, bis Win7 auf dem Markt erhältlich ist. Dazu brauchst du eben jemand, der es dir auf DVD brennt. Dann einfach einlegen und installieren.


----------



## Falathrim (19. Juli 2009)

Home Basic ist Mist.
Lieber Home Premium, damit kannst du dann auch ein wenig Spaß haben

EDIT:
Woah, vergessen Seite zu aktualisieren -.-


----------



## zomfgrololo2 (19. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> richtig. Win7 kommt am 22. Oktober auf den Markt. Seit 15. Juli kannst du aber für 50€ (bzw. 45€ im MediaMarkt) vorbestellen. Am 22. Oktober bekommst du damit dann die Vollversion, dort wird sie dann für alle nicht-Vorbesteller 119€ kosten.
> 
> Du kannst dir also jetzt kostenlos den Release Candidate von Win7 bei Microsoft herunterladen und den benutzen, bis Win7 auf dem Markt erhältlich ist. Dazu brauchst du eben jemand, der es dir auf DVD brennt. Dann einfach einlegen und installieren.



Soll ich mir dann die 64 bit Version davon brennen?


----------



## Klos1 (19. Juli 2009)

logo


----------



## zomfgrololo2 (19. Juli 2009)

Hab ne Idee:


Ich fahr morgen in den Media Markt und guck ob die sone Probeversion von Vista oder so haben, das benutz ich dann für meinen PC. Dann geh ich ins Internet und download mir direkt Win7 RC.

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## zomfgrololo2 (19. Juli 2009)

Hab ne Idee:


Ich fahr morgen in den Media Markt und guck ob die sone Probeversion von Vista oder so haben, das benutz ich dann für meinen PC. Dann geh ich ins Internet und download mir direkt Win7 RC.

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## zomfgrololo2 (19. Juli 2009)

Hab ne Idee:


Ich fahr morgen in den Media Markt und guck ob die sone Probeversion von Vista oder so haben, das benutz ich dann für meinen PC. Dann geh ich ins Internet und download mir direkt Win7 RC.

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Falathrim (19. Juli 2009)

Woah, Triplepost-Kombo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiß nicht ob die sowas haben ;D


----------



## Klos1 (19. Juli 2009)

Es gibt keine Vista-Probeversion. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zomfgrololo2 (19. Juli 2009)

Sry^^

ich hoff es das wär bestimmt die beste lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zomfgrololo2 (19. Juli 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Vista-Probeversion.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da muss es irgendwas geben und wenns nur ne XP Probe ist, hauptsache irgendein Betriebssystem damit ich ins Internet kommen kann.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juli 2009)

gibt es aber 100% nicht. Ich versteh aber ehrlich gesagt auch den Sinn dahinter noch nicht. Du willst dir Vista auf den neuen PC installieren um Win7 runterzuladen? Lad es doch direkt auf den PC/Laptop von wo aus du hier im Forum aktiv bist.


----------



## Nebola (19. Juli 2009)

Linux ? auf Scheibe Brennen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zomfgrololo2 (19. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> gibt es aber 100% nicht. Ich versteh aber ehrlich gesagt auch den Sinn dahinter noch nicht. Du willst dir Vista auf den neuen PC installieren um Win7 runterzuladen? Lad es doch direkt auf den PC/Laptop von wo aus du hier im Forum aktiv bist.



Bringt mir auf diesem Teil doch nüx :/ und brennen kann ich mit dem Ding doch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und selbst wenn, dann brauchen die wenn ich das mit ner gebrannten CD mache doch bestimmt irgendwelche Daten wenn ich das in das Laufwerk einlege :/ Und die hab ich dann nicht


----------



## Ceek (19. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht wohnt ja jemand bei dir in der Nähe, der dir ne Windows 7 DVD geben kann, wenn du keinen hast, der dir eine brennen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (19. Juli 2009)

Dann mach dir halt ne Vista Light Version auf nen USB Stick, oder hast du keine Anschlüsse ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juli 2009)

was bitte ist denn Vista Light?


Alternativ könntest du auch einfach hier ein Forenuser fragen, ob er dir nicht die DVD per Post schickt gegen eine kleines Taschengeld wegen Versandgebühren, Rohling und Zeitaufwand.


----------



## zomfgrololo2 (19. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> was bitte ist denn Vista Light?
> 
> 
> Alternativ könntest du auch einfach hier ein Forenuser fragen, ob er dir nicht die DVD per Post schickt gegen eine kleines Taschengeld wegen Versandgebühren, Rohling und Zeitaufwand.



Also nee die Leute hier noch zu pumpen, nope das geht nun wirklich nicht^^ Ich kauf mir einfach Vista Home Premium 64 Bit und für 45Euro diese vorbestellung und basta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (19. Juli 2009)

Na Vista Light also ne abgespeckte Version davon. Heißt aber net so, komme nur net auf Namen gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick mich

Guck dir das mal an, vll hilft dir das. Ist allerdings mit XP.


----------



## Ceek (19. Juli 2009)

Also ich würde dir Windows 7 auf ner DVD gegen das Porto schicken...

Edit: oder sag halt mal - grob - wo du wohnst, vllt muss man dann ja keinen Umweg über die Post gehen.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juli 2009)

zomfgrololo2 du willst also allen Ernstes ca. 120&#8364; _wegwerfen_? Beim besten Willen, lass das sein! Such dir jemand, der dir die DVD schickt oder im Bekanntenkreis der sie dir brennt, alles andere ist Geldverschwendung.

Wenn du magst schick ich dir die DVD wenn du mir das Porto erstattest.

edit: Ceek war schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zomfgrololo2 (19. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> zomfgrololo2 du willst also allen Ernstes ca. 120€ _wegwerfen_? Beim besten Willen, lass das sein! Such dir jemand, der dir die DVD schickt oder im Bekanntenkreis der sie dir brennt, alles andere ist Geldverschwendung.
> 
> Wenn du magst schick ich dir die DVD wenn du mir das Porto erstattest.
> 
> ...



Leute leute! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke für die nette Idee aber das mit der gebrannten CD wird nicht funzen, wenn ich die reinschmeisse will der irgendwelche Daten haben die ich dann net haben werde ;/ bringt nix

Wohne in Nähe Frankfurt


----------



## Nebola (19. Juli 2009)

Klick mich!

Das wäre das Vista, heißt Vista PE, kannst du gratis runterladen und mit Winbuilder und nochwas glaube ich auch nen USB Stick installieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juli 2009)

warum soll das nicht funktionieren? Exakt so wird der RC installiert. Man lädt ihn herunter, brennt ihn als .iso, wirft die DVD ein, startet neu und installiert. Genau so hab ich es und noch viele andere Win7RC-User auch gemacht. Das ist wohl der einzige funktionierende (und von Microsoft empfohlene) Weg und vollkommen legal.


----------



## Ceek (19. Juli 2009)

Nähe Frankfurt hört sich doch mal gut an, gibt hier glaub ich viele, die bei FFM wohnen. Ich wohn auch nur ca 50 km weg. (Aber in Bayern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juli 2009)

na, ich wohn n Stückchen weiter weg (100km südl. Stuttgart), aber das soll nicht das Problem sein. Ob 10 oder 100 Kilometer - Versand ist gleichteuer.


----------



## Ceek (19. Juli 2009)

Jo, aber Vorbeibringen und eventl. auch noch beim Installieren helfen kann die Post net, egal ob es 5 km oder 500km sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zomfgrololo2 (19. Juli 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> warum soll das nicht funktionieren? Exakt so wird der RC installiert. Man lädt ihn herunter, brennt ihn als .iso, wirft die DVD ein, startet neu und installiert. Genau so hab ich es und noch viele andere Win7RC-User auch gemacht. Das ist wohl der einzige funktionierende (und von Microsoft empfohlene) Weg und vollkommen legal.



Ich ruf einfach morgen mal bei Microsoft an und frag die ob das möglich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nochmals ein dickes Danke an die super nette Community <3


----------



## Ceek (19. Juli 2009)

Musst du wie gesagt gar nicht. Ich erklär nochmal wie du das mit der Windows 7 RC installation machst:

1. Auf der Microsoftseite downloaden und den Aktivierungsschlüssel aufschreiben.
2. Den Download (eine .iso Datei) mit dem geeigneten Programm brennen ( Wenn du nicht Nero, CDBurnerXP oder so hast kannst du z.B. ImgBurn nehmen.)
3. Den Rechner anschalten und die DVD einlegen. Wenn das Starten von der DVD aus ist, muss das noch im Bios eingestellt werden (meist unter Boot Device Priority das DVD Laufwerk als Erstes auswählen)
4. den Installationsanweisungen folgen und Geduld haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleine Ergänzung zu den Bios Einstellungen, die eventuell gemacht werden müssen (Ich gehe davon aus, dass du dieses Mainboard gekauft hast/kaufen willst):

Direkt nach dem Einschalten drückst du die Entfernen-Taste, dann müsstest du in Bios kommen. Dann wählst du mit den Pfeiltasten "Advanced BIOS Features" aus und drückst ENTER. Jetzt musst du noch das CDROM Laufwerk (oder eben DVD Laufwerk, was halt dasteht) als "First Boot Device" auswählen (mit den Peifltasten navigieren, mit ENTER auswählen, wie immer im Bios 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Asoriel (19. Juli 2009)

richtig. Daher kann einfach jemand von uns die DVD brennen und dir schicken, dann musst du nurnoch installieren ung gut ist.


----------



## zomfgrololo2 (29. Juli 2009)

_Hallo nochmal Leute *


*_Der Pc ist leider immernoch nicht da, da der TFT von BenQ (_Monitor :  BenQ G2410HD) _nicht mehr geliefert werden kann.
Nun hab ich diesen gleich storniert und muss mir jetzt einen anderen 24 Zoll Monitor aussuchen.

Kann mir da jemand einen zeigen ders auch gut ist? 
Der sollte bitte *NICHT *teurer sein als der BenQ, also nicht über 190 Euro.

Edit: Samsung SyncMaster 2494HS
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...39&agid=367

Was haltet ihr von diesem hier, fürs Gamen?

Plx Help


----------



## painschkes (29. Juli 2009)

_Vllt  Klick mich!   ?_


----------



## zomfgrololo2 (29. Juli 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Vllt  Klick mich!   ?_



Jop denke der tuts wa?

http://www.testeo.de/produkt_test/samsung-...4hs-923884.html 

test bericht, nur gutes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

